# Hey ML...



## Junebug (Sep 20, 2004)

When are you guys headed to Missouri?  Looks like I'll be there mid-Oct to bowhunt.  Have you gotten any scoutng reports yet?


Junebug


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 21, 2004)

Junebug,

We are going the second week in November, actually booked the flights today.  The 8th-14th we are bow and gun hunting.  I have heard that they have been seeing some that will go in the 180 class up there!

I'm ready!!

ML


----------



## Junebug (Sep 22, 2004)

Mid-Nov is primetime in MO; the rut's in full swing and it can be cooooold to keep 'em on the move.  Make sure you got your longjohns!

There's definitely some hosses up there.  The bodies on some of those bucks make a 160" set of horns look small!

'Bug


----------

